# Disque dur externe sous time machine non lisible sur PC ?



## Olivier B (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je sauvegarde les données de mon apple, depuis peu, sur un disque dur externe par le biais de l'application Time machine.

Mon souci est que je ne semble pas pouvoir lire, et donc transférer, les données de ce disque dur lorsque je le branche, via un liaison USB, sur un PC d'un ami !?

Merci de m'aider...
Olivier B
J'espère être au bon endroit du forum et m'excuse auprès des spécialistes qui trouveraient la question pas au niveau.


----------



## schwebb (2 Novembre 2009)

Olivier B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je sauvegarde les données de mon apple, depuis peu, sur un disque dur externe par le biais de l'application Time machine.
> 
> ...



Hello,

Normal, TM est une appli Apple, illisible pour un PC.

Si tu veux faire du transfert de données entre Mac et PC, il faut le faire sans utiliser TM, et ton DDE doit être formaté de façon à être compatible Mac et PC (fat 32, par exemple).

On pourrait imaginer un DDE avec 2 partitions: une pour TM, une sur laquelle tu échanges avec le PC.


----------



## Olivier B (2 Novembre 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> On pourrait imaginer un DDE avec 2 partitions: une pour TM, une sur laquelle tu échanges avec le PC.



Puis je faire maintenant une partition de mon DDE alors qu'il est déjà sous TM ? Si oui comment ? *Si non, comment faire une partition au départ pour que TM ne marche que sur une partie de mon DDE ?*

Merci encore de dépanner un débutant "sous mac"
Olivier B


----------



## schwebb (2 Novembre 2009)

Olivier B a dit:


> Puis je faire maintenant une partition de mon DDE alors qu'il est déjà sous TM ?



Non, du moins pas sans perdre ce que tu as déjà sauvegardé. Mais bon, c'est pas trop grave. À voir.



Olivier B a dit:


> *Si non, comment faire une partition au départ pour que TM ne marche que sur une partie de mon DDE ?*



Utilitaire de disque/Choisir ton disque dur externe/Partitionner/Suivre les indications. Pense à sélectionner le format «Mac Os étendu (journalisé)».



Olivier B a dit:


> Merci encore de dépanner un débutant "sous mac"
> Olivier B



Si ça m'embêtait je le ferais pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2009)

Bon, là, je viens de lire ça, et j'aurais une remarque : Partager un disque de sauvegarde avec un PC : mauvais plan. C'est un coup à penser avoir une sauvegarde, et à s'apercevoir, le jour ou on en a besoin, qu'elle est H.S.

Au prix ou on trouve des disques durs USB aujourd'hui (sans parler des "clés", de 8, 16, voire 32 Go), je pense que le jeu n'en vaut vraiment pas la chandelle !


----------



## schwebb (3 Novembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, là, je viens de lire ça, et j'aurais une remarque : Partager un disque de sauvegarde avec un PC : mauvais plan. C'est un coup à penser avoir une sauvegarde, et à s'apercevoir, le jour ou on en a besoin, qu'elle est H.S.
> 
> Au prix ou on trouve des disques durs USB aujourd'hui (sans parler des "clés", de 8, 16, voire 32 Go), je pense que le jeu n'en vaut vraiment pas la chandelle !



Effectivement, c'est sans doute encore mieux.


----------



## Olivier B (3 Novembre 2009)

J'ai partitionné mon DDE pour utiliser TM sur une partie et me servir de l'autre partie comme d'une "grosse clé USB", comme me l'a indiqué Schwebb. 
J'ai donc pu sauvegarder mon mac sur la partie dédiée, via TM, et j'ai mis sur l'autre partie des fichiers musiques et films.

J'ai pu ensuite brancher mon DDE sur un PC d'un ami , qui a reconnu la partie "USB" de ce DDE, et transférer des fichiers sur son PC.




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, là, je viens de lire ça, et j'aurais une remarque : Partager un disque de sauvegarde avec un PC : mauvais plan. C'est un coup à penser avoir une sauvegarde, et à s'apercevoir, le jour ou on en a besoin, qu'elle est H.S.



Je ne saisis donc pas trop ce problème éventuel..

Merci à Schwebb
Olivier B


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2009)

Olivier B a dit:


> Je ne saisis donc pas trop ce problème éventuel..
> 
> Merci à Schwebb
> Olivier B



Un disque qui se promène de machine en machine n'a pas la fiabilité requise pour des sauvegardes, outre les problèmes purement informatiques (si tu le branches sur un PC vérolé et qu'un virus efface la table des partitions, par exemple), il y a aussi "les accidents de circulation" (chutes, vol, chocs, et j'en passe).:mouais:


----------



## luna40 (4 Novembre 2009)

bonjour a tous et a toutes ,

j'aurais besoin d'un disque dur externe compatible time machine  

et j'hésite entre le disque dur lacie dé quadra 1to et le disque dur iomega mini max ? quelqu'un pourrait il me répondre ?

merci pour votre réponse .

Ben non, personne ne pourra te répondre ici, car tu es hors sujet ! Il y a déjà des dizaines de topics sur ce sujet, pas besoin de demander sur un qui traite d'autre chose.

Un conseil quand même : pour TM, le disque dur USB2 le plus basique du supermarché à côté de chez toi fait parfaitement l'affaire, réserve donc plutôt le genre de disque que tu cites à un usage plus exigeant !


----------



## moirasc (2 Décembre 2009)

Je fais remonter ce fil car je rencontre un problème de détection du disque dur externe USB connecté sur ma TC.

Je m'explique :
Depuis mon MBP, bien sûr aucun problème :
La TC effectue les sauvegardes de mon MBP, je me sers par ailleurs de la place restante sur le DD de la TC pour du stockage temporaire, et le disque dur externe connecté à la TC est parfaitement accessible (j'en ai fait un serveur de musique lossless).

Par contre depuis mon PC de bureau : 
le disque dur de la TC est lui aussi parfaitement accessible, et j'ai donc accès au stockage temporaire.
Par contre, le disque dur externe connecté à la TC n'apparaît pas dans les "Favoris Réseaux".

Ce qui est plus curieux, c'est qu'en recherchant les "ordinateurs sur le réseau", et j'ai accès au serveur Time Capsule, et en ouvrant celui-ci aux disques durs : celui de la TC et le disque dur externe !!!

Le problème, c'est que pour pouvoir me servir de ce disque dur externe en tant que serveur musical sur le PC, il faut qu'il apparaisse dans les favoris réseaux, afin de pouvoir faire pointer Itunes vers la bibliothèque musicale....

Comment faire ???

Merci de votre aide.


----------

